# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Migel Torga

## nikos.man

Δεν κατάφερα,στην πρόσφατη επίσκεψή μου στην Λισαβόνα,να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να αποθανατίσω,τα ταχύπλοα που διαπλέουν τον ποταμό Τάγο.Ένα από αυτά λοιπόν το ταχύπλοο MIGEL TORGA.
ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1888832

----------

